# VBA online training



## SCBMCQuay (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for some good online VBA training. There is a bunch out there when you Google it but I don't have the knowledge to discern which ones are the best.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Smitty (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to the Board!

www.vbaexpress.com has a training program (paid) with one free module to test.

Martin Green has some good tutorials www.fontstuff.com

And if you check www.msdn.com you can find the VBA Programmers Reference, just note that it is very detailed and can easily go over a newbie's head (or experienced programmer for that matter), but it is useful content.

HTH,


----------



## SCBMCQuay (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for the reply and info and the welcome! I will check them out.

Regards

Steve


----------

